# artificial plants



## fish bubbles (Mar 17, 2009)

as all may know, artificial plants can get kind of expensive, the bigger you go.

does anyone know of any web sites taht carry plants for fairly cheap? im looking for larger plants (12-15" in height). a lot of them are pushing close to the $20 mark each. is there a place that does not kill you on shipping and plant cost?

i have looked on ebay but some are even a little expensive on there.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2009)

tried Aquabid? they might have some at times.


----------



## fish bubbles (Mar 17, 2009)

hey, thanks Zakk, that site is pretty slick. never heard of it before. i will definitley check it out, see what i can find.

thanks again


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Honestly your best bet is to go to a craft store and look at what they have there. Silk plants can sell reasonable and you get enough to make a few decorations out of it rather than just one. I am not saying it is cheap, but it may be your best bet. No shipping


----------



## janislovesfish (May 17, 2009)

hi there, you might want to shift to having live plants instead?  they have many benefits for your tank most especially to your fishes. to know more about them, you may find info HERE. 'just a suggestion.


----------



## fish bubbles (Mar 17, 2009)

actually, i already have live plants in the aquarium. i dont have the extra cash flow for really good lighitng so i have bought plants that require very low light levels.

i have some anubias and hornworts. problem is, is that they are not really big so it takes a lot of little ones to make any kind of differnece.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

ok bubbles....i have a couple of questions... ok... more than a couple... but fewer than 10.

1....what size tank.... and how tall.
2....how many watts is your light..
3....how much do you plan on spending on your fake plants..

aponogetons don't need a lot of light and get tall....
cryptocoryne don't need a lot of light and come in a number of sizes.. and colors..
java ferns will almost grow in the dark..and can get fairly tall.

now; none of these plants come in neon fluorescent pink,yellow,blue,purple or green; so don't ask about them...(one of the reasons some folks don't have live plants)

once you figure it all out.. see if you can order some from baylees..


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

try this......................go down to the "ebay auctions" section...
there are a couple of plastic plant deals there...


----------



## fish bubbles (Mar 17, 2009)

answers to the questions 

1. 55 gallon tank, 19" tall
2. 17watt x 2
3. price? not sure. whatever deal i can find which will be cheap. if i see a good deal, ill get it

what is baylees?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

baylees is a friend of mine that is the best plant guy in the country.. paypal him $50 and he will send you enough plants to fill your tank... and they will be of the best quality also.. if you check aquabid; he may have some of his amazing auctions up..


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Silk: If thought is put into what you are looking at doing:


















Real plants are usually better, but more upkeep


----------

